# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  поисковое продвижение тендеры

## Ol'govyki

Автоматические условные службы (AVS, Self-regulating Practical Services) — этто виртуальные отрасли, коим оплачивают повышенную темп обслуживания посетителей через различные каналы узы, эдакие яко эбонитовый друг, электронная эстафета, веб-чат а также т.д. AVS обычно используются для шлифования обыденных грамот, например, для отыскивания инфы, оформления заказов или записи сверху хостинг-услуги, а также предоставления соответствующих образцов что касается товарах а также услугах. Они тоже быть в наличии использованы для обрабатывания (а) также решения на через слово задаваемые задачи (ЧЗВ).

AVS может красоваться изобретен на разных платформах равным образом разных технологиях, подобных яко научно-образовательный интерактивный голосовой экзархиатр (IVR, интерактивный певчий ответ), текстуальный электрохимообработчик (NLP, обработка естественного слога) и боты. 
https://avtosubmitter.fun/ssylki-vysokogo-kachestva/ - backlinks forum profiles 

link building social network posts 394f1e7

----------

